
Rails 6.0.0 beta1 is released - aaronbrethorst
https://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2019/1/18/Rails-6-0-Action-Mailbox-Action-Text-Multiple-DBs-Parallel-Testing/
======
snake117
With regards to the addition of the Trix editor, there were some people
claiming that it should not be included in the core framework (like a few
comments in the video introducing it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJZ9TnKrt7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJZ9TnKrt7Q)).
Personally, I think it is a great addition as it offers just the right amount
of features, with a simple design. Also, the fact that it was created by
developers at Basecamp makes it more comforting knowing that it will be
maintained well.

As always, great work from the team. Thank you for all your hard work. Can't
wait for the full release :)

------
jordanthoms
Some nice improvements here, the multiple database support will be the big one
for us!

